# One betta in a 25 gallon



## alyssasmile (May 23, 2014)

Hey guys, I just got a 25 gallon tank for Loki (it was free) and now I'm like 'All this empty space!'

I would like to get two different types of fish to go with Loki. I know there are sources online that tell you what you can mix with your fish, but I need to know that they're also compatible with each other. :-? 

Any suggestions? Like I said, the tank is a 25 gallon, with a tetra whisper filter and two heaters. (My room is freezing.) Loki likes to flare a lot, so I kind of worry about that, though he's gotten a bit better now that he's adjusted to being home with me. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would go with some panda Corys and then a school of either tetras or barbs

What are the dimensions


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah. the only way you can put bettas together is if they are all females and there are 5 or more of them. So, cory cats and tetras are always a good idea.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Whatever you decide be sure you quarantine the fish for at least 2 weeks although 30 days is ideal. Cories have worked with one of my bettas. Jaysee, I thought barbs tend to be fin nippers.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Corydoras and otocinclus tend to be fairly well tolerated by bettas. However, otocinclus generally require a mature tank with a plentiful supply of soft algae/diatoms to graze on, and a group of them would be capable of stripping a 25 gallon bare in a short period of time. 

Smaller species of rasbora or tetra can also be an option. If your water is not hard, and your tank parameters stable, a school of ember tetras could be an option. 

There's always neon tetras. But I personally think they are so overdone. I think cardinals are very similar but not sure of their temperament/tank size requirements.


----------



## alyssasmile (May 23, 2014)

30 inches long, 15 tall, 13 wide. I think. The 13 and 15 might be the other way around. Would tetras and rasboras be okay together?
I know they're kind of similar, but I really don't like the look of corys.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

jadaBlu said:


> Whatever you decide be sure you quarantine the fish for at least 2 weeks although 30 days is ideal. Cories have worked with one of my bettas. Jaysee, I thought barbs tend to be fin nippers.


With that big of a tank and plenty of cover, it probably wouldn't be much of an issue. Besides, they'd probably be too busy nipping each other to bother the betta too much.

If Loki turns out to be not as mischievous as his namesake and seems to tolerate the first few guests you give him (which you shouldn't be buying all at once, just one school of one type at a time), you could try danios. But I hear they're easily eaten, so if he seems aggressive you should probably steer clear.


----------



## alyssasmile (May 23, 2014)

Yeah, I'll wait a couple weeks, and then I think I'll start with rasboras and see how he tolerates those.

If he can't handle guests I'll move him to something like a three gallon and just make the twenty five into a community tank.


----------



## carefreesparrow (Mar 24, 2014)

A small school of neon tetras ( like 5 or six if you could purchase them in multiples of three a week apart then either ghost shrimp or nerites for cleanup. Danios might work but there's a good chance they will frustrate your betta being that they dart around real quick allll the time. Neons can be tricky as a first add to your tank though. They die really easily in the presence of ammonia/nitrites so unless you cycle your tank before hand do not add them.


----------



## carefreesparrow (Mar 24, 2014)

Once your readings are good (ammonia 0, nitrites 0, nitrates 20-40, they're real easy and a fun schooling fish, that tend to steer clear of bettas. It's obviously best to cycle before adding anything though.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

I have no clue if this will work.
1. Black mollies with short fins
2. Endler's livebearers
3. Black/white skirt tetras.
Thanks for listening!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

jadaBlu said:


> Jaysee, I thought barbs tend to be fin nippers.



Like any family of fish, there are species that are more aggressive and species that are less aggressive. Tiger barbs have people thinking that all barbs are like that and that's simply not the case. Same goes for the tetras.


----------



## alyssasmile (May 23, 2014)

I'm doing a fish in cycle with Loki right now, so I'll wait until that's finished before adding any new fish to the tank.

I've been doing some looking around, and I'm thinking about going with 6 neon tetras, 6 rasboras, and 4 corydoras.

The only thing is, they're all shoaling fish, right? And I read somewhere that you should only have one type of shoaling fish with a betta. Are all these going to stress him out?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I had a docile betta that used to share a tank with multiple groups of schooling fish, and he absolutely thrived. He was not at all bothered by their presence, but I would think it would all depend on the individual fish. 

Some bettas may not appreciate the higher level of activity and could become subdued or aggressive.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

So excited for you and your 25 gallons. If it were me, I would plant it as full as it can go - lol. Betta's love those plants


----------



## alyssasmile (May 23, 2014)

At first I was like "No planting! Too much work!" But now, the more I think about it, the more tempted I get..
May be a late summer project. For now I'll stick with Silk. I'll buy some more before I add more fish so that he has some more places to hide. 

Any tips on how to get him into using his leaf-hammock? The ones that suction to the side of the tank.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Sounds gorgeous!

Maybe put sinking food (like soaked pellets) on top of the hammock?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

alyssasmile said:


> I've been doing some looking around, and I'm thinking about going with 6 neon tetras, 6 rasboras, and 4 corydoras.
> 
> The only thing is, they're all shoaling fish, right? And I read somewhere that you should only have one type of shoaling fish with a betta. Are all these going to stress him out?



How come the Corys only get 4?

Depends on tank sizes really. Most people attempt to make a betta community with a 10 gallon tank, which I agree should only have one school, if you must. There aren't a lot of schooling fish that can be kept in a decent school size in such a small tank.


----------



## alyssasmile (May 23, 2014)

That's a good idea!

I don't know if your name is terrifying or hilarious.


----------



## alyssasmile (May 23, 2014)

Because at first I wasn't crazy about Corys, but I've been looking at them more now, and I like the idea of having some bottom feeders. Maybe I will go with 6, and keep the numbers even. (Except for Loki, of course!) 

Would a 25 be big enough for three groups of shoaling fish?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Sure, as long as they are small species.


----------



## alyssasmile (May 23, 2014)

So I was reading that neon tetras need really soft water? Like somewhere in the six? And mine is very firmly hovering around 7.2. Should I try it??


----------



## bettaboy123 (Jun 13, 2014)

you can put zebra dianos with him


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't think the tank is large enough for the zebra danios to not stress out the betta.


----------



## alyssasmile (May 23, 2014)

Good to know! They also have the same problem of lower PH.


----------



## carefreesparrow (Mar 24, 2014)

As i had mentioned earlier just ensure your tank is 100% cycled before adding the neons, they WILL die lol, see my earlier post "save my neon tetras" they will be fine around 7.2 though. if you are doing a fish in cycle and you have time for those daily water changes then id go with loki for 2 weeks, let the beginning stages of some algae growth happen then get a few corydora in there (research for the hardiest available species for yourself) see how old loki is handling the company for the next week er two if there are any problems with cory the other fish wont stand a chance imo. keep up with your water changes keep ammonia levels reasonable.._ i wouldnt recommend adding any other fish however until your cycle is complete of course if you have the cash look into stocking your tank with some fast growing stemmed plants it'd help out big time. Then complete your cory shoal or add a few neons, just wouldn't add too much at a time. Have a backup plan though! Community betta tanks with males are always a gamble, there is alot of misleading info out there about betta compatability that is not specified towards males or females specifically. Good luck!


----------



## carefreesparrow (Mar 24, 2014)

Male bettas are also obviously pretty territorial so prior to adding neons might be a good idea to change up your decor or add new plants at that time however in my experience they tend to do alright


----------

